# Did eönwe fight in the battle of powers?



## Turin_Turambar (May 14, 2021)

Did eönwe fight with the army of valar in the battle of powers?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 14, 2021)

Yes, he did. As a standing commander personnel, he's even about to become Tulkas's personal combat partner.


----------

